# Otter



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Caught my second otter ever today. Caught on a walkthrough set. Almost 23 pounds lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRATS A Nice one---WTG*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... call me stupid but you have Otters in Missouri ? Are you near the Mississippi river?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on a nice one !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice one congrats


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you guys! It's been incredibly slow this season. We do have others but I'm from western missouri. I seen 4 of them swimming in the creek before the season started. This one was a big male


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

How has the rest of your season been ? Other catches and more pictures please ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I actually haven't caught much else. I only got 8 sets out due to work, I dont understand lol I didn't change anything from last year


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for clearing that up... You just need to set more traps ????


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I plan on getting out today and setting as many as I can lol. It's been pretty warm for december but the its supposed to get down to 19 tonight.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Luck seems to be finaly taking a turn. caught this male this morning


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice bobber...wish I and some of those

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Congrats!


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I reset the same set, I'm hoping he has a buddy come threw


----------

